# Filtration



## inpburg (Jun 20, 2018)

Will an Aquaclear 500 handle 12, 6" fish (Cichlids) in a 55g tank? And, do you see anything wrong with these numbers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

That's a severe overstock, and with that comes heavy bioload. The Aquaclear would be overwhelmed both mechanically and biologically.


----------



## inpburg (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you Oscar6, would you have recommendations on a better set of number re fish and filtration. Would appreciate any insight before I make a big mistake. Thank you.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Post your aquarium test results if you have them.

Is this an existing set up or are you asking about a potential set up?

It may be possible to have just one AC 110 (formerly 500) to filter this tank and process ammonia and nitrite sufficiently though you may not see enough debris picked up depending on how the tank is aquascaped with rocks, etc.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

What species of fish are you considering? I will assume some sort of Africans, Mbuna perhaps. I personally do not prescribe to the practise of overcrowding to limit aggression. This usually prompts lengthy debates, but to me an overstock is just that regardless of species. The AC110 is a great filter, I run many, but its best feature is as a mechanical unit. If you properly stock the tank, a good filter system would be an efficient canister, for effective bio filtering, in conjunction with the AC. Think Eheim 2217 or similar.


----------



## inpburg (Jun 20, 2018)

Deeds and Osvar6, thank you for the input. I'm setting a fresh tank which is still in a fishless cycle. With ammonia and Quick Start. Just give days in and ever since the first and only dose of ammonia I'm constantly getting 0.25 reading on ammonia. Zero nitrites and 10 nitrates. pH is 8.2 using buffered Cichlid substrate. pH out of tape is 7.6 with 5 nitrates.
Looked like I'm going to be getting a canister filter after all. 
Oh. I'm looking to get Peacocks limited to 6", how many would you recommend with the AC110/500 and say a SunSun704b (or possibly 403) running? 
Again, thank you for sharing your insight and knowledge. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Go for about 12, you'll have to add a few smaller haps since peacock colors are limited and you don't want any look a likes.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Glad to hear you are doing a fish less cycle before buying fish and while I have zero experience with using API Quick Start, just follow the instructions and continue to monitor via water testing to be sure the tank is ready for fish properly.

I do like the idea of using 2 filters on a tank 55G and larger and a canister does provide more space for media than a power filter (HOB). Some members really like the SunSun 704b but I've never owned one myself. Using that model should work well, especially if you decide to upgrade to a larger tank.

James offered good advice for stocking levels as well as the suggestion to not buy peacocks that look similar in color. I assume you are planning on only male peacocks since they are more colorful and will be buying sexed males, correct?


----------



## inpburg (Jun 20, 2018)

James and deeda, thank you for your input. One reply mentioned a severe overstock when I was thinking 12, 6 inch fish. Is that a safe number for me with the addition of a canister filter. 
Yes. All males and I was not aware of "look a likes". Is this to say if two species event happen to be colored similarly there would be issues?
Sorry been away from aquariums for some time. Now the kids are grown I'm able to have what I think is called a hobby. Something like "me" time for a change. ☺


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I now have 14 fish in a 55g, they are small, all around 2". But I use 2 Cascade 1000 canister filters.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I call an overstock based on gallons per fish. A dozen in 55g leaves a realistic volume per fish of about 4gals. You must also consider maintenance. With heavy stock and bioload comes more frequent water changes, filter cleanings etc. You wouldnt want to get suddenly turned off of the hobby having to tend to the tank and fish several times per week would you? In my 50yrs in the hobby I have kept mostly the big goons of South and Central America. Big cichlids need big space, that's undeniable. I have done African tanks as well. Just a few short yrs ago I had 20 Malawi Mbuna in a 5ft 120g tank. It was a constant struggle to keep nitrate at safe levels. Even 75% water changes every 5-7days wasnt enough to keep nitrate under 20ppm. Keep in mind that filtration, no matter the kind or amount isn't a substitute for water changes. I stand by my recommendation that a dozen 6in fish in a 48x 12ish tank is not a good setup.


----------



## inpburg (Jun 20, 2018)

It inspired and Oscar6, thank you. So 7 to 9, six inch fish sound more reasonable? I will plan on song another filter then to help work the load as well.
Still getting ammonia kernel of 0.25. I'm confident the cucle has completed but 0.25 ppm ammonia worth no fish yetis really bothering me. Any thoughts?
Thank you.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Have you checked your tap for ammonia? Zero nitrite and some nitrate beyond the tap 5 says cycle is doing well.I wouldnt wait too long to add another filter, as it will take a few weeks to grow its own bacteria colony.


----------



## inpburg (Jun 20, 2018)

Oscar6, The ammonia of the tap water/distilled water is 0 yet in the tank I get constant readings of 0.25 even after adding bacteria. Nitrites are always at 0 and Nitrates are always 5 or 10 I then tested the Tap water and found that I have 5 Nitrates in my Tap water. The first day of cycling [7/15/18] I had 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrites, and 5 Nitrates (because of the Tap water reading 5) That day I added Prime, Ammonia and QuickStart (all using the instructions on the packaging). Ever since then I've been reading 0.25 Ammonia (When I really believe it to be 0 since Prime and Quickstart make a false reading on Ammonia or so i've heard) so on [7/18/18] I added QuickStart and the next day I had 0 Ammonia and 0 Nitrites and 10 Nitrates so I added more Ammonia and Prime. A day after that Ammonia read 0.25 again Nitrites 0 and Nitrates 5. Today I have "0.25" Ammonia (may be false), 0 Nitrites and 10 Nitrates I'm trying to figure out what exactly this means and if my tank is ready to go due to my use of pure Ammonia and QuickStart if you have any thoughts on my data I'd be happy to hear it thanks!


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Makes more sense now. Yes, by using Prime you are getting a false reading, as Prime doesn't eliminate ammonia, rather it binds the ammonia to ammonium. With a fishless cycle, you shoudnt be using Prime, as you are altering the food source for your bacteria. Skip the Prime, add enough ammonia to get to 2ppm. If your filter converts that to nitrate in a decent amount of time, you are ready for fish. Don't wait too long, next day perhaps to get fish, as the fish will be your new ammonia source. You want to preserve and grow the bacteria colony you already have.


----------



## inpburg (Jun 20, 2018)

Oscar6, I was using Prime only when I added my gravel and rocks to the tank because I took water out to do so and I didn't want the chlorine in my tap to kill the BB. I will continue adding ammonia to grow the BB. Thanks!


----------



## inpburg (Jun 20, 2018)

Oscar6, thank you. I thought I was going crazy. Stupid move using prime in a fishles cycle, but was concerned about killing any BB that may have gotten started after refilling from completing hardscape.
So if prime interfears with cycling and notification cycle why would you use it at all, much less with every water change?
No more adding water just going to maintain steady course. Today seeing 0.5 ammonia and 0.5 nitrites, so thinks things starting to cook. Seeing a haze, think that's the bacteria blooming. I hope I can get this stabslized by Saturday's delivery. If things don't look good by Thursday, I will attempt delay of order shipping. If not I'm thinking water changes with prime could be used in an emergency?
Any recommendations?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I haven't mentioned as yet, as its another sticky subject that usually causes debate, but I am an old schooler that is of the opinion that all the bacteria in a bottle products are snake oil and really not effective. Some may give a jump start so to speak, but don't maintain a growing bacteria population. You get a false sense of cycle complete. Patience is the real key to cycling. A start from scratch fishless cycle should take 8-10 weeks.Water conditioners main function is as a dechlorinator, that's why city tap users use them at every water change. Many yrs ago I lived in a rural setting on well water. Never used conditioner. Were I you, I would wait until a zero of nitrite and ammonia is reached, letting the bacteria naturally complete the cycle


----------



## inpburg (Jun 20, 2018)

Oscar6, I appreciate old school, I'm there with you. As for "primordial life in a bottle" my hope was that it would not hurt to try and if it could jumpstart the process, great. Thus far, no benefit noted. 
I will wait for zero ammonia and nitrites be for adding fish.
Patience will prevail.
So today I added a Sunsun 403B to the tank in addition to the Aquaclear 110. I'm still concerned that I may be overstocking with 9, max length of six inch, fish? 6 peacocks and 3 rainbow sharks.
Good or bad?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

3 Rainbow sharks are high odds to fail. They don't play nice together. Make very certain the Peacocks you select will stay relatively small. I have seen OB Peacocks well over 6ins, actually pushing 9. Darn near small Oscar size.


----------



## inpburg (Jun 20, 2018)

Yikes, mislead again. Was told rainbows shakes should be in small group. Never read anything foror against. They all better stay with in 6 inches.
All the fish arrived today. I'm like a nervous father all over again.


----------

